
Pull accounts Docker images by a schedule - groovy-sky
https://github.com/groovy-sky/docker-puller#docker-image-puller
======
groovy-sky
Made a Github workflow for pulling Docker images from Docker Hub for a
specific account to avoid its retention.

Reddit thread -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/iemayg/pull_images_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/docker/comments/iemayg/pull_images_by_a_schedule/)

